

The Fastest BigInt in the West - wilfredhughes
http://www.wilfred.me.uk/blog/2014/10/20/the-fastest-bigint-in-the-west/

======
igouy
>>"Unlike the Benchmarks Game, we aren’t requiring all the test programs for
the same language to be identical. This is a controversial rule..."<<

Benchmarks Game programs for the same language are not required to be
identical. Wilfred Hughes has been asked to correct that misstatement.

>>"It’s also not clear how representative the test programs are of typical
performance of that language."<<

Without sampling programs "in the wild" how could anyone possibly claim that
other programs were "representative"?

See [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/jsmeter/](http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/jsmeter/)

~~~
igouy
As-for the reference to Alex Gaynor's blog post, see:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Julia/comments/2jr0xo/the_fastest_bi...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Julia/comments/2jr0xo/the_fastest_bigint_in_the_west/clhkooj)

------
igouy
Wilfred, please correct your statement that the benchmarks game requires "all
the test programs for the same language to be identical".

It isn't true. It wasn't true 4 years ago.

For sure, my preference was to show PyPy programs that also _worked_ with
CPython -- that made clear that optimizing for PyPy could make performance
worse with CPython and _vice versa_.

